# Planning ahead for 2018/19 season



## Boonedoggie (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello GON members, I am currently on a hunting lease in clinch county, Ga. this is my third year on the lease and sadly about 2 years to many to realize that this isn't the lease for me. So here is what I am looking for going into the 2018/19 season. A club somewhere in mid to south Ga or land. If its a club opening hoping for 2 spots as i am bringing my buddy from said club with me. if potential land to lease looking for anything from 200-500 acres, with at least a well or the ability to put in a well and electricity and leave a camper. it would be myself my buddy his father in law and another co worker of ours. Occasionally we would be bringing our sons with as and maybe even our wives lol. we are looking for long term if the piece and price is right. We are all drug free have steady jobs and are family oriented. We have a strict outlook on management and want to build a great piece of land that our kids and kids kids and so on can enjoy for years to come. looking for a land owner or club with similar ideals, not afraid to put in elbow grease and money to make it right. if you got a piece of land and want honest loyal and working family men and hunters on it then we are your guys.


----------



## Boonedoggie (Nov 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Boonedoggie (Nov 20, 2017)

Bump


----------

